# Parque El Olivar San Isidro



## gurudeva (Mar 24, 2010)

El Olivar San Isidro



























































































My first thread:banana::cheers:


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Buenas tomas de El Olivar, parecen que estuvieran alejadas fuera de la ciudad....xD Buen post Gurudeva


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Buenas fotos,este thread tiene potencial.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonito y tranquilo con mucho verde!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Hermoso El Olivar, un buen trabajo de conservación el de la Municipalidad de San Isidro.

saludos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Hasta en las fotos te transmite tranquilidad :cheers:*


----------



## gurudeva (Mar 24, 2010)

gracias por sus comentarios chicos eso me motiva a seguir poniendo mas fotitos:lol::cheers:


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ese lugar es uno de mis favoritos de Lima


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esa casona Tudor de la calle Antero Aspíllaga...*

siempre me fascinó !!!!... hermosas fotos Gurudeva..Felicitaciones !!!!.... :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Es una zona muy especial.



Mas fotos.

saludos.


----------



## gurudeva (Mar 24, 2010)

gracias amigos por sus comentarios, aqui les va mas fotitos lastima por el cielo nublado XD


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Hermosas fotos del Olivar de San Isidro, es un gusto que se conserven bien las casas tudor


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Hermosas fotos, gurudeva.*


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Me gustaron las últimas fotos.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Si algún día tienen tiempo y pasiencia obseven los arboles del olivar se darán cuenta que la mayoría de ellos han sido en diferentes tiempos talados de manera inmisericorde esa es la razón por la cual tienen esas formas tan extrañas.

saludos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

El bosque encantado de Lima .... a pesar de las mutilaciones que ha sufrido en su extensión sigue siendo uno de los lugares mejor cuidados de Lima


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Bonito.


----------

